# Got a couple mounts back.



## nrh0011 (Jan 17, 2017)

Very happy with how these two turned out. Mounted by hammock's taxidermy in Notasulga, AL.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful birds


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks y'all


----------



## GLS (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice work..


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 18, 2017)

My Heart is Melting, My Head is Throbbing and My Wallet is Empty


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 18, 2017)

mlandrum said:


> My Heart is Melting, My Head is Throbbing and My Wallet is Empty



what if I told you I had the cure?


----------



## smoothie (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2017)

for those of you crazy about pheasant hunting and all the things that come with it, I highly recommend this book!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice mounts on both birds but really like the prairie chicken. Hope to get a chance to hunt chickens again one day.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 20, 2017)

Beagle Stace said:


> Very nice mounts on both birds but really like the prairie chicken. Hope to get a chance to hunt chickens again one day.



They are magnificient birds!


----------

